# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Lancement APEX sans succs.

## dahmane2007

Bonjour,
J'ai install APEX 4.0 sur une BD Oracle 10g et l'installation est droule parfaitement sans aucune erreur. Mais, quand j'essaye de lancer l'interface (ip de la machine:port/apex/apex_admin), il n'y a rien sur l'cran... J'ai l'impression qui ne trouve rien..

J'ai re-configur plusieurs fois (@apxconf et @apexchgpwd), mais toujours rien.
Avez-vous une solution ?

----------

